# Australian Defence Force's new kit



## dmcgill (Sep 18, 2014)

This is definitely good news for their soldiers heading down range soon and for the inevitable future. Australia is our lesser publicized strongest ally next to Great Britain and it's nice to see them getting such support from their government. I've been working with these guys for a while now, and some of their old kit is better than my brand new gear I get issued from the USMC. It goes to show not every country believes in "SOLD to the lowest-bidder"!

http://soldiersystems.net/2014/09/1...ts-announced-soldier-survivability-equipment/

*Australian Defence Force – Major Improvements Announced To Soldier Survivability Equipment*



_Defence Minister, Senator David Johnston (left), tries the Army’s new tiered body armour system and receives a briefing on its capabilities from Australian Army soldier Lance Corporal Aaron Williams from 1st Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment, at the Australian Defence Force Academy on 28 August 2014._

It has been recently announced that more than 20,000 Australian Defence Force personnel are set to be issued with new and improved personal protective equipment. Revealed at the Australian Defence Force Academy by Defence Minister David Johnston, the multi-million dollar roll-out is intended to significantly enhance the capability of ADF personnel deployed on military operations.

The program, known as Land 125 Phase 3B, aims to increase soldier mobility and endurance by providing new-generation body armor, combat helmets, hearing protection, and ballistic glasses and goggles, all of which consisting of lighter and better integrated components and materials.




_Chief of Army, Lieutenant General David Morrison (left), AO, and Defence Minister, Senator David Johnston, receive a briefing on Army’s new Land 125 Phase 3B soldier equipment and the enhanced F88 Austeyr rifle from Australian Army soldiers Corporal Lachlan Robinson (centre) and Lance Corporal Aaron Williams (right) from 1st Battalion, Royal Australian Regiment, at the Australian Defence Force Academy on 28 August 2014._

Under the terms of a five-year contract, the first of the Land 125 Phase 3B contracts have been awarded to Bendigo-based Australian Defence Apparel (ADA). They are tasked with supplying load carriage equipment, including ballistic plate carriers, packs, basic pouches, and equipment bags.

The first thousand sets of Load Carriage Equipment are expected to be delivered in May 2015.


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2014)

I heard the new Steyr is a bit better than the last version.


----------



## 21C (Sep 19, 2014)

The current inservice Steyr is just a turd that they've tried to polish, the EF88 (next gen) looks like it should be a decent upgrade - no more removable barrel, different GLA and more rails be interesting to see what it's like when it gets to the line units.


----------

